
️VWs first mass-market EV – the ID3 – will be revealed today - nikodunk
https://www.electrade.app/blog/vw-id3-reveal-and-launch-livestream/
======
nikodunk
Original source: [https://volkswagen-
newsroom.gomexlive.com/](https://volkswagen-newsroom.gomexlive.com/)

